# Delaware River Stripers



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello All,

Since the Big D touches NJ I figured I could post this here...I finally got my first river striper ever last Thursday..it was 20" (a keeper on the PA side now) caught on a bloodworm at high tide...

I was using a new surf setup Calcutta 400 on a 10' Tsunami Trophy rod..i have only casted thsi setup about a dozen times so far and so far so good...only had one issue when i tried a more aggressive off teh ground cast and teh rig and sinker broke off causing a backlash...I am thinking I need a shcok leader...anyone have experience with that here?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

A shock leader couldn't hurt. I use them on my surf set ups.


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

What lb test do you use and what knot to attach to the mainline? I tried an albright


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use 50lb braid and I use a double uni knot.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

The rule of thumb that you usualy read is that the shock leader should be at least 50% higher than the mail line. So for 20# test main you would use at least a 30# shock leader.

With that said, I go higher, on 20# briad main line I go with a 40 or 50# regular mono shock leader, than I use flurocarbon for my rigs. An albright is a good choice, goes through the guides pretty well. Just make sure your shock leader is long enough to leave 4 or 5 wraps around the spool when you're casting, otherwise it won't do much.

Also, if you use a conventional reel make the effort to have the knot fall to one side of the spool. I was reminded why this is important on Saturday morning. My knot was sitting right in the middle of the spool and when I cast, it damn near ripped the skin of my thumb!!! The pad of my right thumb was numb for about an hour!!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The river fishery is really getting hot. Sunday some bigger girls showed up in NE Philly with fish from 34 to 40 inches. Here's a fellow River Rat on Sunday. . . 










It's been frustrating, I've caught a bunch of bass too small to keep from the Delaware Bay shoreline and a bunch too big to keep from the Delaware River.   

Still fun though!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> The river fishery is really getting hot. Sunday some bigger girls showed up in NE Philly with fish from 34 to 40 inches. Here's a fellow River Rat on Sunday. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Rocky! I can't wait till I get back for a little bit in May, I got Striper Fever!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, it's gettin good.


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

I was in Bucks county above Brinkmans on Friday and caught my first striper in the Del for the year 1/2 inch too big Do they taste different in the del river (muddy) I heard soaking the meat in 7up or milk helps the taste - anybody do this ?


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

a larger fish is probably not a resident river fish


----------

